# Do you Fear The Government ???



## Buckwacker181 (Oct 16, 2006)

read the book behold a pale horse, you will fear the government more than before, it is crazy.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

the goverment can come in your house anytime they want and take you out. its sad 200 years ago we fought to change this but it back, they tell you what you have to said, who you work with and how you spend your money and every day they taking control more and more. the worst part people are so brain washed, i think this is what this globle warming is part of.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Here is a story I forgot to add ..I did not know this was going on at the time,,or I may of been able to help.. but, An Elderly lady who lived on my block ..was getting tickets and out right harassed by the city for her house needing painted etc.. She was like 75 years old and I am sure did not understand ..anyway , one day they came and took her right out of her house to some old folks home and then took ownership her house for not paying fines and meeting dead lines they had set .. I noticed her gone as you would see her ,from time to time,in her yard working with her flowers .Then I found out from an old guy who lives on my block what had happened . She lived there around 40 years ...I am still mad and sad over that deal..


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, I definitely do.

I was harassed and stolen from, and when I threatened to call the police on this person, I was arrested and slapped with a charge of "uttering threats". I now have a restraining order (or something similar to one actually) against me.

Why? Because I'm a 230lb guy and this other person is a 90lb (more than should be in her chest) blonde girl.

A friend of mine said it up pretty well... "Reality doesn't matter. Only appearance. And sadly this holds true in court as well as everywhere else."

I worry that I won't be able to travel freely now, because I may be considered to have a criminal record.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

No, no fear here.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

We Should Fear the Gov't Since we Fail to send the Fear too Them. 
They Oppose Our Troops They Oppose Our Commander and Cheif. 
They spend Our Money as if they do not care. 

YES YOU SHOULD BE SCARED AND FEAR THEM, GET OUT AND VOTE.  
I say this now, Since they want too talk the talk but, not walk the walk


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

The problem is that voting happens only once every two or four years, but the ignorance is there all the time. The two biggest problems are that government has become a self sustaining entity pursuing its own interests entirely apart from that of the people, and that the press shields them by use of celebrity and pop culture to distract the public from its day to day activities and grossly limit the information that enters the public mind.


----------



## Dig Dawg (Mar 2, 2007)

the people are the goverment. you, me, everyone. why would i fear that?


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

Dig Dawg said:


> the people are the goverment. you, me, everyone. why would i fear that?


just take a close look at your home state.it's not even ran by the capital,it's ran by chicago.that's why it's the people republic of illinios.


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

I.m afraid of anarchists....not the government.:darkbeer:


----------



## Dig Dawg (Mar 2, 2007)

johnny liggett said:


> just take a close look at your home state.it's not even ran by the capital,it's ran by chicago.that's why it's the people republic of illinios.


too much baileys in your coffee? lol!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Be a fool not to.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Dig Dawg said:


> the people are the goverment. you, me, everyone. why would i fear that?


It was the people, until it became a self sustaining entity that works for itself and its own interests and not the people.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Dig Dawg said:


> the people are the goverment. you, me, everyone. why would i fear that?


It was the people, until it became a self sustaining entity that works for itself and its own interests and not the people.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

*Intrepid*

We the people ... have an uprising every two years and a major revolution every four years. I'm not sure I could stand anymore than that! I am always vigilant, usually skeptical and often disgusted but our Government seems to be as responsive as it can be for the size of it all. I vote and I care. I FEAR that we might not always the a government as good as we have it now. Every news program about other countries make me want to hug and kiss our flag. Ask Cubans about their government. Ask Venezuela in a few years what they think of theirs. They will probably be too scared to tell you. How about Iraq or Iran? Thank God I live in the US.


----------



## HootOwl81 (Mar 27, 2007)

i live in IL what do you think


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't fear our Government but some politicians scare the hell out of me !


----------



## gilliland87 (Apr 5, 2006)

*They are going overboard*

they were threatening to tow my vehichle off of my property just because it hadn't moved for a year, luckily i knew the tow driver but its getting out of hand. add to all the B/S the new gun laws and i am thinking of stock piling some keys items.


----------



## P_R (Feb 3, 2007)

Dig Dawg said:


> the people are the goverment. you, me, everyone. why would i fear that?


Let's see, the government educates the children, dumbs them down, brainwashes them into liberal/leftist ideology, then those children grow up and start voting. Can you not see the scam here? It's a joke. If the people are the government, then we have much to fear. You trust the hiphop nation with your freedom?? 

Stalin killed 30 million of his own people. (Some estimate that he killed more like 60 million)
Mao killed 20 million of his own.
Hilter killed over 6 million.
Pol Pot, Idi Amin, Nicolae Ceausescu, Saddam, Suharto, etc... All these wonderful leaders killed thousands or millions of their own people. I could go on and on with more examples if that's not enough. And don't get me started on the subject of Lincoln.

Oh, but surely it can't happen here, right? After all, these inbred, backward, scumbags invading our country wouldn't possibly let that happen here now would they? Yes, because these third world savages pouring over our borders have such a high regard for noble concepts like property rights, the rule of law, limited government, and the democratic process - surely we can rely on them to not vote in the same types of people they had in the hellholes they came from, right? 

The founding fathers were prophets with their ideas of who should be permitted to vote in this once great nation of ours.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Any institution (that includes religion which is nothing more than another form of "government")that is in a position of power to dictate to good people that "We know what is best for you" is something to be feared. Whenever I hear a rich politician say "I understand your problems" or " I will fight for your rights" they no longer represent me. Democrat, Republican, Socialist, it really does not make a diferance, all of them are swayed by the mega corporations that really run the world (note I did not say country as that level of localized influence left years ago) 

The "government" is a fictional institution set in place to give the illusion to the people that they actually have a say in how things are done. The class structure of the middle ages is alive and well in the modern day. We have our royalty (Bush, Kerry, Kennedy, etc...) who are nothing more than figure heads for the "real power" behind the thrones. And we have our serfs, formaly called the "middle class" that does all the real work to keep this machine going and is given just enough to "keep them happy" and working in the fields.

Absolute power corrupts absolutely.

Wyvern


----------



## Dig Dawg (Mar 2, 2007)

P_R said:


> Let's see, the government educates the children, dumbs them down, brainwashes them into liberal/leftist ideology, then those children grow up and start voting. Can you not see the scam here? It's a joke. If the people are the government, then we have much to fear. You trust the hiphop nation with your freedom??


you forgot the one about voting in a oil baron as president and then wondering why we pay $3/gallon for gas and loose 3,000 american soldiers invading middle eastern countrys. :wink:


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

Dig Dawg said:


> you forgot the one about voting in a oil baron as president and then wondering why we pay $3/gallon for gas and loose 3,000 american soldiers invading middle eastern countrys. :wink:


we should be asking why are we buy oil for people hate us when we have oil right here but we are not allow to drill but they want the goverment to pay millions of dollars for electric cars that nobody want to own.. the people who want to make us to pay more fuel, dont pay for fuel them self it free for them. how many sentors do you see driven electric cars and have houses that used less then you but they want you to do it.


----------



## Dig Dawg (Mar 2, 2007)

you betcha!!!!


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Wyvern Crossbow said:


> Any institution (that includes religion which is nothing more than another form of "government")that is in a position of power to dictate to good people that "We know what is best for you" is something to be feared. Whenever I hear a rich politician say "I understand your problems" or " I will fight for your rights" they no longer represent me. Democrat, Republican, Socialist, it really does not make a diferance, all of them are swayed by the mega corporations that really run the world (note I did not say country as that level of localized influence left years ago)
> 
> The "government" is a fictional institution set in place to give the illusion to the people that they actually have a say in how things are done. The class structure of the middle ages is alive and well in the modern day. We have our royalty (Bush, Kerry, Kennedy, etc...) who are nothing more than figure heads for the "real power" behind the thrones. And we have our serfs, formaly called the "middle class" that does all the real work to keep this machine going and is given just enough to "keep them happy" and working in the fields.
> 
> ...


Manchurian Candidate comes to mind?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

P_R said:


> Let's see, the government educates the children, dumbs them down, brainwashes them into liberal/leftist ideology, then those children grow up and start voting. Can you not see the scam here? It's a joke. If the people are the government, then we have much to fear. You trust the hiphop nation with your freedom??
> 
> Stalin killed 30 million of his own people. (Some estimate that he killed more like 60 million)
> Mao killed 20 million of his own.
> ...


That's just ignorant. Mexicans are "inbred, backward, scumbags invading our country"? Yeah, they're the problem. It's not fat cats in power. 

Liberals are not the problem and conservatives are not the problem- POLITICIANS are the problem. They have power, and they abuse it. Titles like those don't mean a dang thing- most people can make up their own minds. 

That thinking is EXACTLY what spews from the mouths of hipocrites in any governmental position- including cops. It distracts you from who really is to blame. THEM.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wyvern Crossbow said:


> Any institution (that includes religion which is nothing more than another form of "government")that is in a position of power to dictate to good people that "We know what is best for you" is something to be feared. Whenever I hear a rich politician say "I understand your problems" or " I will fight for your rights" they no longer represent me. Democrat, Republican, Socialist, it really does not make a diferance, all of them are swayed by the mega corporations that really run the world (note I did not say country as that level of localized influence left years ago)
> 
> The "government" is a fictional institution set in place to give the illusion to the people that they actually have a say in how things are done. The class structure of the middle ages is alive and well in the modern day. We have our royalty (Bush, Kerry, Kennedy, etc...) who are nothing more than figure heads for the "real power" behind the thrones. And we have our serfs, formaly called the "middle class" that does all the real work to keep this machine going and is given just enough to "keep them happy" and working in the fields.
> 
> ...


Exactly. We have a great nation, a great world, except for the people who inhabit it.


----------



## Bornrebel (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes I do agree that government is corrupt and power is abused because the government is too large. It is overunning the rights of people because of the abuse of power and there is no way to take on the government in a litigation case where your rights were abused. We are gearing more and more towards a society based on socialism. The government does what they want and everyone is on an even scale b/c the people "unable to work" need to be taken care of. Don't even get me started on that. I tend to disagree, however, with the statement about religion though because it is its own separate entity. There are people that take advantage of the fact that people with religious affiliation tend to be caring and giving people and when it comes to giving of their finances they could be taken advantage of. This is where there needs to be some discretion involved, in my humble opinion. Since the religion that I believe in and it's teachings were based on principle that will be what I base my decisions on, not another's opinion of what I need to do. If you base your decisions on principle then your mind will already be made up for you when it comes time. So, I think that no matter how upset I get about government and world issues, all I can do is vote, have faith, and stand up for what I believe in.


----------



## Dig Dawg (Mar 2, 2007)

"we the people". why would i fear that?


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Lets see...*

The government:

1. takes over half of my income, and probably yours too if you are middle class (Fica, Fuda, Fed and state, alchol, tobacco, gas, phone, electric, ect, and don't forget the 10% at wholesale of all hunting related items that we don't even see at the register...). 

2. after leaving me a pittance of say 45% of my income, they have the gall to tax me at 10% of that on anything purchased in state.

3. OWNES my land and house. I provide an annual rent (you can call it property tax if you want to..) of $1800. For some of you (ie, Minnesotans) probably pay double that. Why do I call it an annual rent?? Try not paying it sometime and see if your landLORD will let you live in your home. 

4. takes the above $, and gives it to people who most often elect not to work, and thereby encourages them to have more children, who then get on the system, and soon enough, 4th generation reciepients...

5. can't protect the people or the borders (think of the original intent of the constition here....Feds were to regulate interstate commerce and protect it's citizens). Surely they have no issues protecting countries that can protect themselves with American blood and money. Why should we have bases all over the world? Now they are talking about putting a base in Poland for missle defense...Can't the European Union afford to pay us, or at least protect themselves???

You are darned toot'in I am afraid of the government. Not for what they can do to me, but what they will do to the Republic my great great grandchildren will not have access to...


Carter Anderson


----------



## rumm64 (Feb 21, 2003)

I know this is a old thread but:

I just found this on Google,
If its' been posted before --Sorry

Do You fear the Goverment???[/COLOR

If this documentary is correct --Then YES, I AM


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1656880303867390173


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dig Dawg said:


> the people are the goverment. you, me, everyone. why would i fear that?


I hate to tell you this fella... but you're obviously in the wrong kennel or they haven't let you out into the park yet.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------

